# My fond memories of all my rescue dogs



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Not sure if the right place to post but just been thinking about all my rescue dogs all breed's

I was looking at my photo albums today and looking back on all my rescue dogs it sure made me smile and cry.
I started with a Scottie called Angus he wasn't really rescue Rays Mum had to move to a flat and could not take Angus with her but we adored Angus and said we would love him.
When he lived in London he was quite aggressive he bit a few people like the window cleaner the dustman the postman Rays brother and me and Ray but as soon as he moved to the country he was a different dog he changed over night to a very placid dog (thank goodness)

Then we had Mouse a cross Alsatian Lab she was a nasty dog at the best of times but we loved her she sent Ray to the hospital a few times and me once but we loved her.

Then I had Tess at the same time as Mouse she was a dear little JRT again the woman had a baby and they already had another dog but they were afraid of Tess !!! but she was a sweetheart there loss my gain.

Then along came Charlie 1 she was not wanted as the woman had just had a baby and she was not wanted they put her in kennels hoping to find her a new home but after 4 weeks they could not afford the kennel fees so she was about to be PTS when Southern Golden Rescue asked me if I would take her they said she has a very bad reputation hence why they can't re-home her and they knew I had a dog like that before (Mouse) so I said yes we rushed over to the Kennels and picked her up all we said as long as she get on with Tess which she did and she looked after Tess any dog come near Tess and growl Charlie would chase them off.
It broke my heart when I lost her I loved that dog so much she was such a challenge but so so worth the time and effort.

Then along came my dear Sadie again I wasn't ready for another dog as I was grieving very badly over Charlie like my poor old Tess was but the said we can't re-home her now because she has bitten a boy in her new home she was 11 months old then and all she did was mouth the boy like Retrievers do and so I said yes I will take her it took me a long time to bond with Sadie but she turned out to be one of my heart dogs.

Then when we lost Tess 'Sadie was missing and grieving for Tess so along came Meg again she was not a problem dog but the owners who I still keep in-touch with where thinking of Meg she was been left 8-12 hours a day the said she can't go to a home with another dog but we said we will try and after a few grumbles from Meg her and Sadie where such the best of buddies they were inseparable and they both turned out to be my true heart dogs.

Then lost poor Meg and Sadie was so sad at losing her soul mate so along came Daisy who they said needed an older dog to help her as she was so afraid of things and just such a sad little dog.
Then after 4 months we tragically lost Sadie very suddenly and Daisy just went backwards hiding under hedges and just so afraid again.
Again not ready for another dog but had to think of Daisy so along came Charlie the clown she made everyone smile and laugh again and still does.

Then big mistake didn't want anymore dogs just yet went to the shelter just after Christmas and fell very sorry for a JRT so along came Blarney the Jack Russell (terrorist )as my friend calls him lol


All of my of my rescue dogs I have loved with all my heart and I would never change a thing about them they just bring you so much joy as well as the sadness but the joy outways the sadness.

I will try and post the pic's in the right order so first i hope is Angus then Mouse then Tess then Sadie then Meg then Daisy then Charlie and last Blarney ans of course i still have the last 3 dogs.

And i hope this may help anyone who is thinking of taking on a rescue they are worth their weight in gold the reward you get from them yes they have bagage but you can work round it and help them and i have just seen this poem on the IRR web site a bit sad.

Room for One More Dog
I see by his coat he must be a stray,
The untidy look gives him away.
He's lost his will and is so thin,
Hasn't eaten, since God knows when.
I know as I coax him through the door,
There's always room for one more.
The other night in the freezing rain,
That little female came again.
Matted and soaked, crying in need,
Lost and alone with babies to feed.
Her pleading eyes, I couldn't ignore,
There's always room for one more.
There's the poor doggy, standing in the rain,
I've tried to entice him time and again.
One ears lopsided, the other's been torn,
Blind in one eye, lost and forlorn.
He's coming now, so I'll open the door,
There's always room for one more.
These stories are true,
As I've said before,
There's always room for one more.
Author Unknown

If i can help anyone about rescue if your having problems please please ask me i will try and help if i can.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

what a great family you've had. love the pictures and the poem
beth, moose and angel


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Maggie, I want to thank you and your husband for opening up your hearts and home to these wonderful dogs who were in need of both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie

You are your husband are angels and look at how many lives you have saved!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maggie,
Bless you and Ray for all the lives you have saved. But maybe they have saved you too. They are all beautiful. I love that poem.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless you and Ray, you are truly angels for these dogs.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Maggie,

You and your husband are very special people. Bless you for all you have done. Love the poem also. Thank you for rescuing.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks all for your kind words but it sure is a pleasure to take these dogs in the love they give back is second to none.
And people say to me i can't go through the heartache of losing another dog and my answer i say if we all thought that what about the poor dogs that need a home we must think of them not ourselves


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

One dog i nearly forgot we were asked to foster him while we where away in the caravan at the IRR rescue show we had him for a week and what a difference that week made for him he was called frightend boy because he would only crawl on his belly but good litte Daisy showed him the ropes like Sadie did for her.
We were nearly failed fosterer's :uhoh: he was such a sweet boy his name was Sammy we would have kept him but someone with children wanted him and he loved children we cried when he went.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You've got many wonderful memories there Maggie, didn't realise there were so many who found their forever homes with you and Ray. Thanks for sharing


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> You've got many wonderful memories there Maggie, didn't realise there were so many who found their forever homes with you and Ray. Thanks for sharing


 
Yes Jan i have had a few and loved them all.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

maggie1951 said:


> One dog i nearly forgot we were asked to foster him while we where away in the caravan at the IRR rescue show we had him for a week and what a difference that week made for him he was called frightend boy because he would only crawl on his belly but good litte Daisy showed him the ropes like Sadie did for her.
> We were nearly failed fosterer's :uhoh: he was such a sweet boy his name was Sammy we would have kept him but someone with children wanted him and he loved children we cried when he went.


Love this photo. Look at 'Do Do' sitting in your car, good as gold!
Although I know the stories of your rescues and have seen the pics before I really enjoyed seeing them laid out with the story. Showing a few dogs that were saved from a miserable existence. You do such a good job with them, you and Ray, and they have all had happy lives in the best forever home there is!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Love this photo. Look at 'Do Do' sitting in your car, good as gold!
> Although I know the stories of your rescues and have seen the pics before I really enjoyed seeing them laid out with the story. Showing a few dogs that were saved from a miserable existence. You do such a good job with them, you and Ray, and they have all had happy lives in the best forever home there is!


 
Thanks Patsy we do try to be a dog friendly home  and put so sunshine back in there lives.


----------

